# Shed skin?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You should get a Langstroth hive.  lol


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

In the US cicaida beetles shed their skin between the pupal and adult stages. That looks like what you have there in your photos. They do not cause problems in bee hives.


----------



## Kiwi Matt (Nov 20, 2016)

sqkcrk said:


> In the US cicaida beetles shed their skin between the pupal and adult stages. That looks like what you have there in your photos. They do not cause problems in bee hives.


I did consider this as we have cicadas in NZ too, but not this early and is especially too early for shedding ones. 
Its far too small also but I guess it's not impossible. It measures about half inch/ 12 mm and its still spring here.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> In the US cicaida beetles shed their skin between the pupal and adult stages. That looks like what you have there in your photos. They do not cause problems in bee hives.


Yup, cicada.


----------



## Kiwi Matt (Nov 20, 2016)

Thanks guys, you must be right. I guess it's just not normal for this time, after all nature isn't a robot. My daughter just pointed out it has pincers at the front end too.
On a different subject, my bees arrived in a swarm trap/bait hive I put out in September, and they were transferred to their permanent ( I hope) hive on October the 23. They've built plenty of new comb/s and worker brood, lots of drone brood also. I've noticed about half a dozen Queen cells this week, I presume they're supersedure cells as there's lot's of room. The Queen is black which is cool, as my first hives was golden, either doesn't worry me. The farmer neighbour hasn't put a crop in yet so there's heaps of white clover and buttercup for them.
There is something addictive about having bees , isn't there?


----------

